# The 10G Owners' Registry



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Any interest in a list of people who have 10 gallon planted tanks with pictures of their tanks? Thought I'd go ahead and do it...

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]​

The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry is a thread that is a list of its members. 

To add yourself to the Registry:

1. Copy the list of members in the body of this post and paste it in a new post that you open. Do not copy the pic.

2. Go down to the end of the post and the end of the list.

3. Type the next number of the sequence, followed by your username and a semi-colon and a space ("; ") for readability.

4. Save your post.

================================

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]​
1, Django;


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;


----------



## Ssid (Jul 1, 2013)

For some reason the pic didn't attach- let's try again..


----------



## doggo (Jun 14, 2014)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for registering, guys.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
10 Gallons Unite!

1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear;


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
10 Gallons Unite!

1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear;


My messy 10g needs to be clean up.


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> [ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
> 10 Gallons Unite!
> 
> 1, Django;
> ...



Thanks for joining us!


----------



## BigMO (Oct 15, 2014)

1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear;
6, Neatfish
7, BigMO

My low tech 10g. Controsoil, Sunsun canister, 18" Sat+, Excel and Osmocote+ tabs only.


----------



## Jcstank (Jan 3, 2015)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear;
6, Neatfish
7, BigMO
8, jcstank;


----------



## tommy d (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear;
6, Neatfish
7, BigMO
8, jcstank; 
9, tommy d;


----------



## Cokeman (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Guess I could post an updated pic.


----------



## Cokeman (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice wood.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2014)

My struggling 10 gallon

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]
1, Django;
2, Ssid;
3, doggo;
4, Raymond S.;
5, thinBear;
6, Neatfish
7, BigMO
8, jcstank; 
9, tommy d;
10, [email protected];


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

[ The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry ]


The 10 Gallon Owners' Registry is a thread that is a list of its members.

To add yourself to the Registry:

1. Copy the list of members in the body of this post and paste it in a new post that you open. Do not copy the pic.

2. Go down to the end of the post and the end of the list.

3. Type the next number of the sequence, followed by your username and a semi-colon and a space ("; ") for readability.

4. Save your post.

================================

Please don't forget to put your copy the list of members, add your username, and add the next number from the last number of the list into your post. A picture of your tank is optional.

You have to include this information to be counted in the list.

Steven,
Django #1


----------

